# HP Officejet 4500 scannt nicht



## SilverWolf (2. Februar 2012)

Abend allerseits,

folgendes: ich wollte grade noch ebend schnell mein Zeugnis für eine Onlinebewerbung einscannen. Da gibt es aber ein kleines Problem: immer wenn ich im HP Solotion Centre auf "Text Scannen" gehe, kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung,



> Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden.(0xc000007b)
> Klicken sie auf "Ok", um die Anwenung zu schließen.



Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wo das Handbuch liegt, man denkt immer "Ach, das brauch ich doch eh nicht mehr!" und schmeißt es irgentwo hin und wenn mans braucht ist es weg.
Könnte es vllt. daran liegen, dass die Software von HP nicht mit meinem W7-64bit klarkommt ? 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet !

h.a.n.d. o.n.

Silver


----------

